# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Melanotan II Guide

## 956Vette

Melanotan 2
*
Melanotan 2 Dosing:*

Light: .5mg
Common: 1mg
Large: 1.5mg

*Melanotan 2 (MT-II)* is an analog of alpha-melanocyte stimulating hormone (a-MSH). Melanotan 2 comes in the form of a freeze dried (lyophilized) peptide in a sterile multi-use vial.

Melanotan II acts on melanocytes to stimulate melanin production. Melanin is the body's natural pigment responsible for your tan. 

*Melanocortins* are a family of peptides beginning with the sequence: His-Phe-Arg-Trp. Melanotan peptides bind to and activate melanocortin receptors (MCRs) which influence pigmentation, inflammation, energy homeostasis, appetite and sexual function. MT-2 MCRs: MC1R, MC3R, MC4R & MC5R.

Melanotan 2 is a smaller and more potent than M-I (which targets MC1R) targeting more receptors. Melanotan 2 has a protective ring-like amino acid structure as compared to a linear peptide such as Melanotan One or Afamelanotide. 

*What does this mean?* The fair skinned CAN achieve a natural tan with synthetic MSH, Melanotan 2. For people with sun allergies these discoveries are life changing. The best defense against skin cancer is a natural tan developed over time. MT-2 was designed to reduce skin cancer rates and be effective as a sunless tanner.

*Who uses Melanotan 2?*  Athletes and fitness enthusiasts choose MT-2 as a lifestyle product to increase tanning efficacy, the aphrodisiac and appetite suppression. MT-2 was dubbed the Barbie drug and has been highlighted in wired magazine. Synthetic melanocortin use helps to attain a tan with the least amount of exposure to harmful ultraviolet radiation (UVR).

Lower skin types on the Fitzpatrick scale are the best candidates for Melanotan 2.

Melanotan treatment stimulates melanin effectively, in particular those with low skin types.
*Note:* Melanotan is approximately 1,000 times more potent than natural a-MSH and MT-2 has a greater efficacy than M-I.

*Disclaimer:*  Please pursue information regarding the usage of these products from your own research, academic journals, or the research of your in-house scientific team. Products are sold for research purposes are not for human consumption. Remember when you contact these types of stores/sponsors not to relate the questions or topics to human consumption or they tend not to answer. Always inquire in a research type question. 

*Melanotan 2 Peptide:*
Melanotan 2 peptides come in 5mg and 10mg sizes. Photograph at left shows a 5mg and 10mg MT-2 peptide as an example. Peptides within photograph were synthesized by the same laboratory, contain no filler and therefore volume reflects content. All peptides and freeze drying processes are not created equal. Current MT-2 industry standard is the 10mg, 2ml vial size. Trending towards lower doses, freshness, safety, travel and other factors are increasing demand for smaller quantities. 

Reconstituted with bacteriostatic water (BW), MT-2 peptide remains potent and preserved. Reconstituting (mixing) your Melanotan 2 peptide is a necessity and will require proper due diligence for results. Nasal sprays, pre-mixed Melanotan 2, pills, oral and loose powder are not often legitimate. There are successful reports of nasal spray experiences, however, they are few and far between as the molecule is larger than the membrane will allow. Enzymes will render the peptide inactive if ingested. 

*Shipping and Handling:*  Melanotan peptides are durable and stable. Highlighted in study, the reconstituted MT-2 was shown to be stable at 37 degrees Celsius (98 degrees Fahrenheit) for at least 28 days. Shipping MT-2, even in summer months, is not a problem. Do not pay for cold shipping as it is not a premium. When receiving MT-2 it is recommended to store in the refrigerator. 
*
Mixing:*  Add BW to the vial when you are ready to begin MT-2 research. View the instructional youtube video on the PT-141 page to see the reconstitution process. 

Remove plastic flip top from vial to expose rubber stopper. Needle will pierce the stopper making way inside the vial to turn the white powder into a clear liquid.

*Calculator:*  Add 100 units (1ml) of water to the vial. 1ml/100 units will minimize the volume that you have to inject and will simplify the arithmetic in your MT-2 experiment. 
http://peptidecalculator.com/

1ml syringe (U100), 1ml BW to reconstitute
Calculations for a desired 0.5mg/500mcg dose:
Step 1= 1ml
Step 2= 10mg MT-II
Step 3= 1ml bact water
Step 4= 500mcg dose
2-3 ticks on your insulin pin (approximately 1/20th of a U100 syringe)

Some prefer to add more dilutent which works fine, take note of the volume increase. 

*Needles:* 29-31 gauge X 1/2", 1 CC (100 unit). That is a typical insulin needle used to mix as well as inject. Use needles one time only. Once your technique perfected, injections are almost painless. 
* 
Starting dose:*  Your first injection should be a very small dose, for example .25mg (250mcg). See how you react. Goal should be to feel nothing. Dose after dinner, before bed. Any dosing chart stating that you should take a high dose (according to your weight) is outdated and potentially dangerous. 

*Loading dose:* Load with 0.5-1mg once a day. People who have used doses in this range generally report getting excellent results. Don’t worry if you miss occasional days. It will not make much difference, focus on the cumulative effects. 

*Maintenance dose:* Maintenance is taking doses less frequently than daily to avoid becoming darker than you want. Yes, that will happen. With enough UVR, you will get much darker than you have even been before. A maintenance dose can help prolong super-physiological photo-protection MT-2 delivers. 

*UV Radiation:* Melanotan is a poor sunless tanner. UV (from sun or a tanning bed) light is necessary to develop a tan. Without it, almost nothing happens. In other words, NO UV = NO TAN. Well, user will pigment depending on skin type.... If you have loaded for a full month and then start UV exposure, you (and your friends) will be astounded by how fast you tan and how dark you get. Moreover, it is advisable to keep areas of your skin that ordinarily get exposure covered up with a towel and/or zinc oxide (nose/lips/face) and let less exposed areas develop pigmentation first. Areas of skin that are typically sun-exposed in your day to day life will respond more readily to the effects of the melanotan peptides.
*
Fat Loss:* The melanocortin (MC) system is a signaling pathway for leptin and insulin. The MC system is important for control of food intake and body weight. MT-2 treatment results in adipocyte lipolysis. MT-2 increases fatty acid oxidation(FAO) in which the MC5R plays a significant role. MT-2 improves insulin sensitivity through stimulating FAO in skeletal muscle tissue. Reduced food intake from the anorectic response of MT-2 is primarily responsible for weight loss. 

*Watch yourself:* Your tan can sneak up on you. A tan generally sets in 3 days after UV rays. Dose and expose yourself gradually to UVR when tanning. Love your skin.

*Avoid burning:* You are protected from burning mostly by your tan, not the MT-2 peptide. Therefore, don’t overdo the rays at first. Start with only as much UV that you could tolerate without burring before you began Melanotan. It should not take many weeks before you can tolerate hours of strong sun without burning. Truly incredible for those who have never experienced freedom to enjoy the sun.

Continue your regular dosing protocol until you have reached your desired tan and do not want to become darker. Cut injection frequency to once every 2, 3, 4, or even 7 days. Experiment to find the frequency that gives the tan you want.

*Storage:*  Store freeze dried and reconstituted peptides in the refrigerator.

*Do you have to inject MT-II?*
Yes. The best, most efficient method of administering Melanotan peptides are subcutaneous (subq) injections. Nasal sprays are inconsistent and inefficient. No detectable levels were observed following oral dosing - pills do not work.

*Note:* There are many things you will need to consider before experimenting with this peptide. Cyclic analogues (MT-II) have a wide range of peripheral effects and systemic control is always going to pose an issue in clinical use. Needless to say, MT-II is not an approved or regulated product. MT-II is legal to buy, possess, etc. Variables such as skin type and individual goals need assessment. Ask for critiques, plans and create a user log during use. Seasoned users are generally more than happy to offer tricks of the trade. 

When you start supplementing a-MSH to tan keep in mind that tanning is literally a side effect. The tanning response is, in reality, a physiological repair mechanism to instant UV damage of the skin cells (epidermis/dermis). Melanocyte stimulating hormone is not going to color your skin, it is going to make your own skin create its own tan and that in turn creates protection. If you are looking to be some bronzed beach God with perfectly uniform and specific color then you are better off to going to mystic tan. Redheads, for example, naturally produce a variant form of melanin that is yellowish-red (pheomelanin). Do not expect a brown tan on a ginger body right away. 

*Know your skin type:*  Knowing your skin type is just one detail which will help create a user log. There are 10s of thousands of melanotan users worldwide who share the experience. Raise awareness and help others who want to hear success stories, complications and failures. 

*Am I a good candidate for MT-II?*
Melanotan is best suited for the folks with skin types I & II. Prior sun damage, scars, tattoos, freckles, moles, hair color, etc are deciding factors prospective MT-2 users consider. This is a question handled best through asking the audience. Seek council other others at the Melanotan forum.

*How should I dose MT-II?*
Start out small and build up. A typical starting dose is around .25mg and max dose reaching 1mg. 

*Things to consider:* There is no magic pill or formula. Few dermatologists are familiar with Melanotan. The skin is a large, unpredictable organ. Feel comfortable and confident with MT-II before use. Check out as many before and after photos and user logs as you can. A skin type I individual may have to commit months of dedication before dialing in their desired results, be patient.
*
How much MT-II should I buy and how long will it last?*
Skin type I: 30-50mg
Skin type II: 20-30mg
Skin type III: 10mg
Should last entire summer or season
*
How soon will I begin to see results?*
You should notice a change in your skin tone after three weeks. If you have freckles, expect them to get darker before your actual skin color changes. 

*How long will tan last?*
A tan developed using Melanotan 2 lasts much longer than an ordinary tan. A well-tanned person returning from a beach holiday will lose most of the tan in a month if they stop getting sun. But if they had been using Melanotan 2 and continued on maintenance after returning, they would still have most of their tan 3 months later.

*Melanotan 2 Report 2007:*
www.youtube.com/watch?v=0g6QXkE68io

*Side effects of MT-II?*
Possible short-term side effects you should know about, including: nausea, appetite loss, facial flushing and increased libido. These may be noticeable during the first few days of treatment but should taper off.

Dosing an anti-histamine, such as Claritin (Loratadine), works to eliminate sides such as nausea after injecting.

----------


## tballz

Excellent post about melanotan. 

I love the stuff. I've never experienced a tan before this stuff.

----------


## Walnutz

So vette, how long does melanotan stay in your system? Do I need to keep taking shots in order to keep my tan?

----------


## 956Vette

> How long does melanotan stay in your system?


Melanotan only stays in your system briefly. The effects however remain with you for some time. 




> Do I need to keep taking shots in order to keep my tan?


Great questions. UV exposure is what is important. Melanocyte stimulating hormone really doesnt yield a sunless tan (in most cases it takes UV exposure in conjunction with the injection to become tan). 

Elaborate further asap  :Smilie:

----------


## **TOP**

Wonderful job VETTE,this should be a sticky. Thanks for all you do!!..TOP :Welcome:

----------


## toothache

Does melanotan I tan as well or is II better?

----------


## 956Vette

> Does melanotan I tan as well or is II better?


Melanotan I will tan also. MT-II is cheaper and more efficient. The results from M-I are more subtle...many users not seeing much from the peptide. Takes the right person with the right skin type to get value from it (dont get me wrong though, many benefit from M-I use)

----------


## chad89

quick question here where should M II be injected at stomach delt ?

----------


## 956Vette

> quick question here where should M II be injected at stomach delt ?


anywhere you are comfortable administering a subq injection

----------


## omgjimmyfricke

hey 956vette could u email me at [email protected]


i have a few questions i need answered and want to chat about melanotan in general

----------


## 956Vette

May as well ask them for everyone to see until you are able to private message  :Smilie:

----------


## omgjimmyfricke

Is Melanotan safe to take with a clen /t3 cycle?

How many syringes should I be ordering if im going to be taking in 30mg of melanotan?

Will 30 ml of bacteristic water be enough for 30mg of melanotan?

----------


## 956Vette

Yes, melanotan will be fine alongside clen /t3

50 insulin syringes will be approx enough

3-6 ml of bact water will be plenty for reconstituting 3 10mg vials, yes sir

----------


## omgjimmyfricke

can we keep the mixtures in the freezer or does it have to be refridgerated.

----------


## 956Vette

less hassle to simply leave refrigerated

----------


## omgjimmyfricke

have some question now that i got the melanotan in hand. 


-Can we keep the unused bac water at room temperature or should this be refrigerated too once opened?

----------


## talstar

I keep mine in the frig. to be safe.

----------


## omgjimmyfricke

yea ive also read a few things saying that you should tan during the loading stage and shouldnt tan during the loading stage...do you guys try to get to a tanning bed like 2-3 times a week?

----------


## 956Vette

*Things you should know:*

*Dose escalation.* With Melanotan 2, a good starting point is .25 mg. The goal is to find the smallest effective dose possible while limiting side-effects. Everyone is different, not all suppliers are created equal. 

*Anti-histamines.*  Anti-histamine use can help reduce post injection nausea from MT-2. The anti-histamine reduces the probability of the body reacting that way to the introduction of the foreign compound. Claritin (Loratadine), Zyrtec (Cetirizine), Benadryl (Diphenhydramine) are appropriate. 

*Cover your eyes and face.* Fair skinned MT-2 users particularly. As limited UV exposure is essential for a natural looking tan, experiment with your body first. Try and avoid exposing your face until your 2nd or 3rd Melanotan cycle. Many out there overexpose themselves leaving their faces looking extra dark. Purple lips, wrinkles and freckles are just some of the lovely characteristics misuse can bring. Your face is sensitive, protect it. Achieving a balanced tan is what most of us are after. 
*
Ignore dosing charts.* Rely on a common sense approach of dose escalation and experimentation. Charts which float around the net often have not kept up with the collective and advocate dangerously high dosages. 

*Read current guides.* Find the best information from many sources. Misinformation, trends, fades, and propaganda run rampant in the marketplace. Successful how to guides often share many similar principles which are extremely helpful to pay attention to. 

*Rely on referrals.* A seller who has stood the test of time and has referrals is likely looking out for you. A seller or area touting concerns about fillers, standards or origins often are misguided. 

*Log & support user logs.* Creating or simply participating in user logs offers insight into the thought process of the MT-2 user. The market relies on the collective knowledge. Rare there are detailed instructions applicable to you and your specific objectives. Ask questions. You will be surprised how many tricks of the trade rise to the surface.

*Weight-loss.* Clinical data is on the rise. For now, many users believe MT-2 has fat loss/appetite suppression possibilities. Maximize fat loss when you use MT-2 on days or during time periods when you are fasting or in a caloric deficit.

*Travel sized Peptides.* Although reconstituted MT-2 lasts for months when refrigerated, peptides are perishable items and require a certain level of care. 10mg MT-2 has been the industry standard size. With the dosage charts on the decrease, dose escalation on the increase, 5mg MT-2 offers further efficacy. Rather take a 10mg or 5mg MT-2 on a 4 day vacation? What about a 2mg PT-141 for the weekend? These are some options to take note of. From experience I can tell you there is not much exciting about bringing a 10mg vial on a trip only to pitch 5-8mg of the product in the trash before the flight home.

----------


## tballz

Great stuff, Vette.

Thanks

----------


## Focusmen

very imformative. thank u sir

----------


## fig

How long should I load for? Think I'm Type II if that makes a difference. Here a pic. Thanks for all the info!




**Just had a look at Abom's Log. Thinking about .5mg ED for a week then bump to 1mg 2x/week till the end of summer. How does this sound?

----------


## 956Vette

> How long should I load for? Think I'm Type II if that makes a difference. Here a pic. Thanks for all the info!


After 5mg in .5mg increments you should have an idea how you respond

----------


## 956Vette

> **Just had a look at Abom's Log. Thinking about .5mg ED for a week


Sounds like a plan. You will know how to escalate the dose according to your body and goals. Good luck!!!

----------


## SHANE704

i get a full day of sun almost every weekend but i dont get extremely dark nd i dont keep a tan very long. I would like to use this MTII to get a lil darker but mostly to keep a tan longer...what kinda doses should I go with?

----------


## killagorilla187

I been using this stuff for about 2 weeks, ed. I didnt even go tanning but was already kind of tan before using it. So in two weeks without any tanning i got real dark! Everyone is asking me where i went lol! Also, one thing i noticed is my birthmarks got alot darker. Is this permanent?

----------


## spywizard

no, once you stop they fade, but memory is s weird thing, who's to say.. and if it's scar tissue that will usually stay a little darker.. 

just depends on the type of birth mark/pigmentation.. 

I love me some mt2

----------


## 956Vette

> just depends on the type of birth mark/pigmentation..


The birth marks are a wild card for sure. I remember mine got darker at first...then eventually faded away...to NOTHING

----------


## killagorilla187

> The birth marks are a wild card for sure. I remember mine got darker at first...then eventually faded away...to NOTHING


I hope they fade away, they dont bother me, except i noticed them more and shaved after having some scruff and then noticed them much more prominently.

But this stuff is getting me dark fast! interesting stuff  :Smilie:

----------


## HADOUKEN!

I just stopped my Melanotan II, noticed WAYY too many moles coming up
They run in my family but a patch where I had 1, I've now got 5 and one REALLY dark one
Even the gf noticed that 90% of the ones that've popped up weren't there before  :Frown:

----------


## Indymuscleguy

Any reports of increased libido from anyone? I understand that it can be crazy...in a good way!

----------


## tballz

Melanotan II definitely gives you an increase in libido. Very nice side effect.

----------


## lovbyts

One thing I have not read yet is it legal to buy?

----------


## 956Vette

> One thing I have not read yet is it legal to buy?


Yes, nothing wrong with MT-II. Only sellers who make false claims or market the product illegally - watch out for that

----------


## killagorilla187

When does the reduction of cortisol occur from taking oral winstrol ? I am asking this because I am taking an effective productive product called Lean xtreme, that reduces cortisol and bodyfat. I am on day 2 of winny and know it reduces serum levels but would like to know when, so i can stop the lean xtreme.

----------


## tballz

> One thing I have not read yet is it legal to buy?


Ar-r store sells it. Legal for research purposes only. I'm using ar-r melanotan right now and love it.

----------


## tballz

> When does the reduction of cortisol occur from taking oral winstrol? I am asking this because I am taking an effective productive product called Lean xtreme, that reduces cortisol and bodyfat. I am on day 2 of winny and know it reduces serum levels but would like to know when, so i can stop the lean xtreme.


Why are you asking this in this thread? This is a melanotan II thread.

----------


## Indymuscleguy

Would any of you recommend to buy only one vial at first to test it for sides before you purchase more or would one see much from just one vial?

----------


## 956Vette

> Would any of you recommend to buy only one vial at first to test it for sides before you purchase more or would one see much from just one vial?


Depends on what you are using it for and what your skin type is. But yes, buying 10mg or less the first time can be wise  :7up:  For some it takes more commitment...it all depends. One vial can certainly test the waters and gauge any sides

----------


## Indymuscleguy

Thanks bro...

----------


## omgjimmyfricke

buy three vials! If you take this stuff before bed as reccomended, this stuff should produce virtually NO side effects. Im saying this on my behalf but I didnt experience any of the sides that people metioned and <33333 this stuff!

----------


## 956Vette

> buy three vials! If you take this stuff before bed as reccomended, this stuff should produce virtually NO side effects. Im saying this on my behalf but I didnt experience any of the sides that people metioned and <33333 this stuff!


nice, I tend to buy 30mg at a time as well. 50mg is a too much commitment  :7up:

----------


## 956Vette

Bump for updates

----------


## flexandex

1 bottle of 10mg + 2 tanning sessions of 15minutes in a sunbed and i am already very brown from a pale skintype.

amazing stuff, simply amazing.

----------


## coonhunter

Great read. I have been getting a little sun but not really as dark as I would like. This sounds like just the ticket

----------


## Rick1796

I am definitly type I. I am at time flat out scared of the sun. I have a red beard and freckles. I have vever EVER had anything other than a burn. People need to shield their eyes from the reflective whiteness of my skin. so here is my plan before my trip to the bahamas. . . I am being very cautious becasue i don't want to look any more stupid than my natural vacant expression forces me to.

.25md EOD, 5spf on face and neck, 1week, natural sun light 
.25mg ed same spf on exposed parts 1 week, 2 very short tannning bed session

Then depending on results continue weeks two protocol, or increase sun time or dosage. . .

any objections?

----------


## 956Vette

Good plan Rick, best of luck! How much time do you have before your trip?

----------


## Rick1796

My cruise is on May14th so i have some time to get a little natural sun protection if i start shortly. I am just concernned about uneven freckle darkening and in genral how it will look on my skin. It's really that hard to imagine how i will look other than a pale polka-dotted irishman

----------


## Rick1796

I also read some unclear things about tatoos, of which i have many. Do you have any further info on how this might effect them?

----------


## bobsappfan

Private

----------


## cousinD

> I'm on a maintenance dose of 300mcg once weekly and it seems to be working well


Kentaycappone it's been a few weeks now so is your maintenance dose still working out for you? How long and how much did you load with? Also, I know it is not supposed to be a factor but how much do you weigh? Thx dude for the help!

----------


## delta1111

When I have completed loading and got to my desired colour by tanning. Then I have a maintenance dose of once or twice per week. Do I still need to tan or will the maintenance dose of MT2 suffice?

----------


## Matt

Starting my MT2 today along with my gf, ive decided we shall both start at .25 ed and work up, fingers crossed...

----------


## Matt

Yeap, .25 is more than enough for me at this time, need to get used to it before i up the dose....

My GF on the other hand will be going to .5 today as she was fine....

----------


## flatscat

You are gonna love it - the need to stretch the legs was the weirdest part for me, but I loved all of the rest of the benefits. I did it last spring and into early summer, stopped once I was dark and in the sun all the time and still carry a lot of the tan now.

----------


## Walnutz

> You are gonna love it - the need to stretch the legs was the weirdest part for me, but I loved all of the rest of the benefits. I did it last spring and into early summer, stopped once I was dark and in the sun all the time and still carry a lot of the tan now.


Why did you have to stretch your legs?

----------


## flatscat

it is a common side effect - don't know the mechanics of why, but it is pretty weird. The streching/yawning seemed to happen about the time of the spontaneous erections.

----------


## Hazard

well fellas......

I been on MT2 for about 12 days and I look like a different race. I'm dark as hell..... and i'm NEVER dark as hell.

Here's a few tips from my experience......

-.25mg's ed should be enough but if you're feeling adventurous like me.... don't go ANY higher than .75mg. I bumped up to .5mg for a few days and the colored just poured on. I did .75 an hour before hitting one of the really good taning beds and I walked out 3 shades darker but with those damn brown freckles all over the place.

-Beat it twice before bed time..... you'll still have morning wood but atleast you'll be able to sleep.

-Remember that you get darker the following 2-3 days after tanning..... don't tan everyday on this stuff..... you'll look fake in a week.

~Haz~

----------


## dec11

last time i used it just before my hols in portugal, fvckin hell i was seriously seriously tanned and from day two of the trip i didnt even need any factor.

only thing i dont like is the nausia after injecting, anti histamine helped me in the past with this but i was feelin real sick after each inject last time around even with them

----------


## dec11

> it is a common side effect - don't know the mechanics of why, but it is pretty weird. The streching/yawning seemed to happen about the time of the spontaneous erections.


yep, i get the yawn effect also

----------


## charcold

Dam this stuff has me super curious. Watching your progress matt.

Anybody have any before and after pics? ive never seen them on here. Matt you up to that?

----------


## Matt

^^ I shall see what i can do mate...

I took .25 again last night and felt nothing so tonight i shall up the dose, as yet no erections....

----------


## flatscat

I didn't get the spontaneous erections until I got over .5, and then they started happening about the time the flushing went away.

----------


## Matt

> I didn't get the spontaneous erections until I got over .5, and then they started happening about the time the flushing went away.


Flushing?? Can you discribe that bro??

----------


## flatscat

> Flushing?? Can you discribe that bro??


Sure, 

About 10 min's after I took my shot, my face would flush really red, for about 15-30 min's and would coincide with the nausea. I never tried the whole antihistamine thing, but this is one of the sides it is supposed to help with. Hope that helps.

----------


## Matt

^^ Yeap, this is exactly what i found on my first injection of .25, then last night just slight flushing.....

My gf just gets a little flushing. 

Tonight im going to .5 and she's going to .75, we shall see how that goes...

What dose have you been running, id like to stay under 1mg...

----------


## toothache

I stay at .5mg. I don't think there's any good reason to go above since I will get a good tan at that dose.

----------


## dec11

> ^^ Yeap, this is exactly what i found on my first injection of .25, then last night just slight flushing.....
> 
> My gf just gets a little flushing. 
> 
> Tonight im going to .5 and she's going to .75, we shall see how that goes...
> 
> What dose have you been running, id like to stay under 1mg...


i flush like crazy, my whole body blazes!!
the erection thing is way overrated imo, ive only ever experienced it afew times in the mornings. i shot half a vials worth (5mgs) the morn i was going on hols last year and not a sausage (pardon the pun lol)

----------


## FireGuy

> ^^ I shall see what i can do mate...
> 
> I *took .25 again last night and felt nothing so tonight i shall up the dose, as yet no erections*....


It took a week or so for that aspect of things to kick in but I was also doing 1mg a day. It was to the point I almost need to stand on my head to pee in the toilet at night.

----------


## Matt

> i flush like crazy, my whole body blazes!!
> the erection thing is way overrated imo, ive only ever experienced it afew times in the mornings. i shot half a vials worth (5mgs) the morn i was going on hols last year and not a sausage (pardon the pun lol)





> It took a week or so for that aspect of things to kick in but I was also doing 1mg a day. It was to the point I almost need to stand on my head to pee in the toilet at night.


Well last night i went .5 and again no flushing but woke up twice with a boner. This sometimes happens if Ive been drinking lots of fluids and need a wee but this wasn't the case last night, didn't need a wee...

Tonight im going for 1mg, no signs colour change yet...

----------


## dec11

> Well last night i went .5 and again no flushing but woke up twice with a boner. This sometimes happens if Ive been drinking lots of fluids and need a wee but this wasn't the case last night, didn't need a wee...
> 
> Tonight im going for 1mg, no signs colour change yet...


colour change is very subtle at first, then all of a sudden it seems to go boom. you will end up with the odd permanent freckle here and there that you never noticed before, wouldnt advise this stuff to ppl who have alot of freckles and are conscious about them

----------


## charcold

> It took a week or so for that aspect of things to kick in but I was also doing 1mg a day. It was to the point I almost need to stand on my head to pee in the toilet at night.


Lmao.

Ive also seen reports of people saying they look like they have a "dirty face" or shady eyes.

----------


## flatscat

> ^^ Yeap, this is exactly what i found on my first injection of .25, then last night just slight flushing.....
> 
> My gf just gets a little flushing. 
> 
> Tonight im going to .5 and she's going to .75, we shall see how that goes...
> 
> What dose have you been running, id like to stay under 1mg...


I am not on it this yr - like I said, I held most of the tan through the winter, and am already almost where I was after the stuff now without it. I fckd around and went up to like 1.5 a couple of times and was a walking board for about 10 hours. But at around 1, I would get random wood through out the day - I got some pt 141 and it did the same thing without the tan - but even it got old, so I just got happy with my every morning 3:30 pitch a tent and left it at that.

flats

----------


## flatscat

fckn dbl post

----------


## Matt

> I am not on it this yr - like I said, I held most of the tan through the winter, and am already almost where I was after the stuff now without it. I fckd around and went up to like 1.5 a couple of times and was a walking board for about 10 hours. But at around 1, I would get random wood through out the day - I got some pt 141 and it did the same thing without the tan - but even it got old, so I just got happy with my every morning 3:30 pitch a tent and left it at that.
> 
> flats


Lmao, good post...

I went for 1mg last night just before bed, felt nothing at the time but woke up several hours later feeling a tad sick and still wasn't feeling great when i got up...

This afternoon whilst watching the masters golf i had a sudden erection that lasted about half an hour and it wasn't the golf that made me hard....

----------


## flatscat

lmao bro, it is pretty wild to just be doin ramdom shiat and bam - there it is. My wifey was like wtf???? And my kids were like whats wrong with you dad - i just laughed and said I was going through puberty again for some reason.

----------


## Matt

Just a quick update, ive been on MT2 now for 7 days and im loving the results, im almost black and am having no negative sides what so ever, great stuff and would recommend it to anyone...

----------


## dec11

> Lmao, good post...
> 
> I went for 1mg last night just before bed, felt nothing at the time but woke up several hours later feeling a tad sick and still wasn't feeling great when i got up...
> 
> This afternoon whilst watching the masters golf i had a sudden erection that lasted about half an hour and it wasn't the golf that made me hard....


take a couple of anti histamines before you inject, sorts out the sickness

----------


## Matt

Thats gone now mate, i had the sickness for one night and since then ive been good....

----------


## SlimJoe

Really interested in this

----------


## Forbidden16

Hey Matt, have you been tanning as well since you started MT-II?

----------


## Matt

We had a nice weekend here in the UK last week so i sat in the garden for an hour on the Saturday and thats it......

----------


## dec11

> Thats gone now mate, i had the sickness for one night and since then ive been good....


you're lucky mate, it makes me very queasy if i dont use an anti h.

----------


## Vettester

Got some, the wife and me are going to give it a shot! .25mg/day and see where it goes.

----------


## Standby

i want to try this stuff but i have to give the might get some perm freckles some thought first. i hope your going to post a before/after pic matt. im interested

----------


## 956Vette

> i want to try this stuff but i have to give the might get some perm freckles some thought first. i hope your going to post a before/after pic matt. im interested


Certainly give it thought before tanning on Melanotan peptides. Melanotan II will not yield perm freckles...it will however darken sun damage which you are born with and beyond - which makes it complicated.

----------


## dec11

> Certainly give it thought before tanning on Melanotan peptides. Melanotan II will not yield perm freckles...it will however *darken sun damage which you are born with* and beyond - which makes it complicated.


how can you be born with sun damage?

----------


## 956Vette

> how can you be born with sun damage?


Most people are born with their freckles, melanotan II and UVR is a recipe to darken them.

----------


## dec11

> Most people are born with their freckles, melanotan II and UVR is a recipe to darken them.


yeah but its not sun damage your born with, you havent been exposed to it

----------


## 956Vette

> yeah but its not sun damage your born with, you havent been exposed to it


I understand the difference between genetics and environment as it relates to melanotan and tanning, thank you very much dec11

----------


## dec11

> I understand the difference between genetics and environment as it relates to melanotan and tanning, thank you very much dec11


jez, no need for that, i only pointed out an impossibility mate  :Shrug:

----------


## 956Vette

> jez, no need for that, i only pointed out an impossibility mate


You continue to dilute the thread from helpful content.. What you consider an impossibility is misguided. sorry if my poor synonym usage was the cause. 

When a prospective MT-II user is concerned about getting some perm freckles...they should understand MT-II is not the creator. People are born with their freckles, also known as sun damage to some, and loosely targeted melanotropin Melanotan II will darken: freckles, moles, scars, genitalia, gums, and other misc susceptible areas. Hopefully we are past the beauty mark/sun damage confusion - let me know if not please!

----------


## dec11

> You continue to dilute the thread from helpful content.. What you consider an impossibility is misguided. sorry if my poor synonym usage was the cause. 
> 
> When a prospective MT-II user is concerned about getting some perm freckles...they should understand MT-II is not the creator. People are born with their freckles, also known as sun damage to some, and loosely targeted melanotropin Melanotan II will darken: freckles, moles, scars, genitalia, gums, and other misc susceptible areas. Hopefully we are past the beauty mark/sun damage confusion - let me know if not please!


if you look through the thread you'll see my contributions, as you sarcastically put it. no need for the stroppy attitude mate. ok now?

----------


## 956Vette

> if you look through the thread you'll see my contributions, as you sarcastically put it. no need for the stroppy attitude mate. ok now?


I look on the current page and see dec11 continues to be unaware of where freckles come from (which is complex and an area I will not be able to elaborate as I was the cause for confusion). No attitude or sarcasm present, only stomping out misinformation - hope it is helpful to some.

----------


## dec11

> I look on the current page and see dec11 continues to be unaware of where freckles come from (which is complex and an area I will not be able to elaborate as I was the cause for confusion). No attitude or sarcasm present, only stomping out misinformation - hope it is helpful to some.


what misinformation? i never misinformed anyone. and dont insult my intelligence, i dont get where you think im misguided on freckles? you arent the only one to have used this stuff you know, i know exactly what it does and how it affects skin etc. ive used it on and off for 2yrs. i really dont know what your problem is mate but im out of this one. good day

----------


## Matt

I can honestly say i love the stuff and so does my Gf, will be using it for many years to come. 1mg ed works best for us with no negative sides...

----------


## dec11

> I can honestly say i love the stuff and so does my Gf, will be using it for many years to come. 1mg ed works best for us with no negative sides...


 good job mate, me and the missus are going on nxt week in preparation for our portugal hols in mid may, u get a crazy tan going into a warm climate after 2wks on mtan, without the burning, that alone makes it priceless!

----------


## Standby

> You continue to dilute the thread from helpful content.. What you consider an impossibility is misguided. sorry if my poor synonym usage was the cause. 
> 
> When a prospective MT-II user is concerned about getting some perm freckles...they should understand MT-II is not the creator. People are born with their freckles, also known as sun damage to some, and loosely targeted melanotropin Melanotan II will darken: freckles, moles, scars, genitalia, gums, and other misc susceptible areas. Hopefully we are past the beauty mark/sun damage confusion - let me know if not please!


i have tons of scars on my upper back from when i was younger with horrible acne on my back. (ive never cycled so its not that) i guess it would be hard to picture but say a bunch of "normal" acne scars then i have a few that are like bubbles on the skin. would using this effect these scars and just make it look more ridiculous then it already does?

----------


## dec11

> i have tons of scars on my upper back from when i was younger with horrible acne on my back. (ive never cycled so its not that) i guess it would be hard to picture but say a bunch of "normal" acne scars then i have a few that are like bubbles on the skin. would using this effect these scars and just make it look more ridiculous then it already does?


keloid scars? these are raised scars caused by the body producing to much collagen in healing wounds.
i had a major keloid on my neck as a result of surgery to remove a cyst, the thing was the size of a jelly bean on my neck, i had it cut out 3 times but each time it returned. eventually a dermo specialist injected it with corticosteroids over a 2wk period and it shrank down flat over approx 3mths.

i also have a major scar around my left knee and a good few on my right arm from a car crash.

melanotan hasnt made then look any different than the sun would have, they are slightly more noticeable when tan.

you might want to look into the injects for your scars, it was a serious relief for me to get shot of that keloid!!

----------


## Standby

> keloid scars? these are raised scars caused by the body producing to much collagen in healing wounds.
> i had a major keloid on my neck as a result of surgery to remove a cyst, the thing was the size of a jelly bean on my neck, i had it cut out 3 times but each time it returned. eventually a dermo specialist injected it with corticosteroids over a 2wk period and it shrank down flat over approx 3mths.
> 
> i also have a major scar around my left knee and a good few on my right arm from a car crash.
> 
> melanotan hasnt made then look any different than the sun would have, they are slightly more noticeable when tan.
> 
> you might want to look into the injects for your scars, it was a serious relief for me to get shot of that keloid!!


alright thanks alot. its not like im like super shy about the scars they dont bug me that much i look at them with a yea well what can ya do kind of attitude im just trying to get as much info as i can so if i do get my hands on this stuff i wont be like WTF what is this lol

----------


## flatscat

> Got some, the wife and me are going to give it a shot! .25mg/day and see where it goes.


got an update vette? I thought the .25 would be too low, but how is it going?

----------


## PK-V

hey vette

whats the best plan of action for front loading MT2?

I found 1 x 10mg vial in the freezer

I want to use it before going on holidays to reduce the risk of skin cancer

how should I lay it out 

I will be able to take one last shot before leaving for holidays for 10 days

should this help me?

I will be getting little to on sun exposure prior to the holiday

----------


## PK-V

bamp

----------


## 956Vette

> hey vette
> 
> whats the best plan of action for front loading MT2?
> 
> I found 1 x 10mg vial in the freezer
> 
> I want to use it before going on holidays to reduce the risk of skin cancer
> 
> how should I lay it out 
> ...


PK-V, loading some MT-2 in your system before holidays is a great idea. Recently enjoyed some las vegas sun at the pools...unreal experience to tan on holiday (from someone who cannot naturally). 

10mg Melanotan II with a little UV exposure should yield action from your melanocytes to produce a small protective amt of melanin. Any possibility or reason why you would want MT-II with you on your 10 day vacation? Going to a specific destination, sun, goals? Not that it is recommended to travel with these lifestyle peptides...but injecting before the pool or beach mid-vacation is a nice luxury 

Strategy would be to dose 100mcg once, 250mcg, then 500mcg...keeping the dose lower than 1mg/day - stretch the vial according to your time frame
Careful with your exposure, last thing you'd want is to be photographed with friends/family looking Melano-foolish (dark raccoon eyes from face tanning, super dark super-physiologic skin beyond what is considered natural/healthy, etc...). 10mg MT-II would be difficult to go wrong or off track...but you know what's up as a seasoned user PK

----------


## PK-V

Thanks for the reply vette

I was planning on running the MTII in the weeks leading up to the holiday then stop and leave everything at home 

I will follow your loading plan and pyramid up and then stop pre holiday

Hopefully the MTII will stick around in my body to protect me

----------


## Black

I've heard there are precautions for users with tattoos, however, I haven't heard why or what they are. Any more info on this?

----------


## Black

> I've heard there are precautions for users with tattoos, however, I haven't heard why or what they are. Any more info on this?


Did some research and found that Melanotan 2 makes no difference in affecting tattoos. Some report that its better, becasue when using Melanotan 2 you don't have to be in the sun as much to get a tan, therefore there's less chance of fading from the UV rays. Also, the tattoo returns to normal after the tan wears off.

----------


## Far from massive

Hey all, I know I am bumping an old thread but last night I started and wanting to be cautious, I used 2mls of bac water to dilute and then only ran .5 units or approx .25 mg and felt mild nausea only nothing bad at all, however I woke up about 3 hrs later and was freezing...that is shaking like a leaf. This lasted about 5 minutes then finally passed. Has anyone else suffered this wierd side effect from melanotan II?

----------


## dec11

> Hey all, I know I am bumping an old thread but last night I started and wanting to be cautious, I used 2mls of bac water to dilute and then only ran .5 units or approx .25 mg and felt mild nausea only nothing bad at all, however I woke up about 3 hrs later and was freezing...that is shaking like a leaf. This lasted about 5 minutes then finally passed. Has anyone else suffered this wierd side effect from melanotan II?


yeah, it has given me body shakes before. just be on the look out for any strong nausea, i got some of a bad batch start of summer and it made me, and quite afew others, violently ill. i havent touched it since

----------


## Far from massive

Hey all this is my experience with Melanotan II 

I wanted to be very cautious so after getting the shakes I only continued to pin .25 mg and have continued for about 10 days missing two days. I have only tanned twice the first time for 12 minutes on a 20 minute bed and the second for 13. 

Well I am now fairly dark, the trouble is that its not a glowing natural looking tan more a dead looking darkness. Unfortunately I have many black spots that may have been slight freckles that are now black as coal and more worrysome several marks that are maybe 1/4" to 3/8 " in diameter. The other thing thats really bad is that these marks have continued to appear and darken for the past two days without more injections or tanning bed exposure. The larger discolerations (one on the face) are not as black as the others but surely not the sort of thing one would consider attractive or sexy...more the kind of thing that would make someone wonder if the person were cancerous.

All in all I have to say this stuff is not for me and anyone considering who decides to go through with it should really take a before pic and then use the melanotan for say 3-4 days tan and wait a week and look to see if any undesirable changes are taking place so that they have an opportunity to evalute before getting in too deep...sure wish I had :-(

FFM

----------


## dec11

> Hey all this is my experience with Melanotan II 
> 
> I wanted to be very cautious so after getting the shakes I only continued to pin .25 mg and have continued for about 10 days missing two days. I have only tanned twice the first time for 12 minutes on a 20 minute bed and the second for 13. 
> 
> Well I am now fairly dark, the trouble is that its not a glowing natural looking tan more a dead looking darkness. Unfortunately I have many black spots that may have been slight freckles that are now black as coal and more worrysome several marks that are maybe 1/4" to 3/8 " in diameter. The other thing thats really bad is that these marks have continued to appear and darken for the past two days without more injections or tanning bed exposure. The larger discolerations (one on the face) are not as black as the others but surely not the sort of thing one would consider attractive or sexy...more the kind of thing that would make someone wonder if the person were cancerous.
> 
> All in all I have to say this stuff is not for me and anyone considering who decides to go through with it should really take a before pic and then use the melanotan for say 3-4 days tan and wait a week and look to see if any undesirable changes are taking place so that they have an opportunity to evalute before getting in too deep...sure wish I had :-(
> 
> FFM


the dark freckles will eventually go back to normal but it takes quite a long time

----------


## 956Vette

Some updates present here: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...3#.TrclGOgaOrk

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

Good read. I'm gonna test pilot this stuff and have placed an order. Hopefully it should arrive this week. The sun has just started peaking here in time for summer so here's hoping i'll get some results instead cooking like a roast turkey which seems to happen every time I go for a surf. Should be a nice change.

----------


## spiketannin

mt2 is great im on it now.. look at my pic in the avy im orange from tanning that was before mt2, i will post pic soon of how i look now on mt2 its a perfect dark brown no gaudy orange.

----------


## BigBadWolf

1ml syringe (U100), 1ml BW to reconstitute
Calculations for a desired 500mcg dose:
Step 1= 1ml syringe
Step 2= 10mg MT-II
Step 3= 2ml bact water
Step 4= 500mcg dose
=> 5 ticks on your insulin pin or 10 units


At the top it says 1m BW then step 3 it says 2ml BW which is it 1 or 2 ? I'm thinking 2ml

----------


## 956Vette

> 1ml syringe (U100), 1ml BW to reconstitute
> Calculations for a desired 500mcg dose:
> Step 1= 1ml syringe
> Step 2= 10mg MT-II
> Step 3= 2ml bact water
> Step 4= 500mcg dose
> => 5 ticks on your insulin pin or 10 units
> 
> 
> At the top it says 1m BW then step 3 it says 2ml BW which is it 1 or 2 ? I'm thinking 2ml


The top references the insulin syringe size (ie 1ml, 1/2ml or 1/3...)
2ml is good practice for Melanotan 2 (super potent peptide)

----------


## Judah

> Hey all this is my experience with Melanotan II
> 
> I wanted to be very cautious so after getting the shakes I only continued to pin .25 mg and have continued for about 10 days missing two days. I have only tanned twice the first time for 12 minutes on a 20 minute bed and the second for 13.
> 
> Well I am now fairly dark, the trouble is that its not a glowing natural looking tan more a dead looking darkness. Unfortunately I have many black spots that may have been slight freckles that are now black as coal and more worrysome several marks that are maybe 1/4" to 3/8 " in diameter. The other thing thats really bad is that these marks have continued to appear and darken for the past two days without more injections or tanning bed exposure. The larger discolerations (one on the face) are not as black as the others but surely not the sort of thing one would consider attractive or sexy...more the kind of thing that would make someone wonder if the person were cancerous.
> 
> All in all I have to say this stuff is not for me and anyone considering who decides to go through with it should really take a before pic and then use the melanotan for say 3-4 days tan and wait a week and look to see if any undesirable changes are taking place so that they have an opportunity to evalute before getting in too deep...sure wish I had :-(
> 
> FFM


Have your freckles/moles/dark spots all gone back to normal, or dud they stay black?

----------


## auswest

> Have your freckles/moles/dark spots all gone back to normal, or dud they stay black?


They fade

----------


## auswest

Has anyone tried just pinning on solarium days I tan say 4 times a month I wonder if pinning 1mg each tanning day would be a good idea I may trial this next time round, or is it something that needs to build up in yourself, myself also was not happy with the black freckles and the tan was kinda dirty, it's been months since Ive used it and haven't tanned in god know how long but I still have a bronze glow looks alot better than when I was on and my previous skin colour was rather pale, I'll see how long this lasts

----------


## durds93

Hi this might be a stupid question but does melanotan cause skin cancers? I know it darkens moles and freckles but can it cause them to turn into skin cancers just like too much exposure to the sun can?

----------


## 956Vette

> Hi this might be a stupid question but does melanotan cause skin cancers? I know it darkens moles and freckles but can it cause them to turn into skin cancers just like too much exposure to the sun can?


Certainly not a stupid question - a topic triggered by a number of channels
Melanotan (the peptide) has little to do with creating cancers 
...tanning skin has a risk profile unique to the individual

----------


## likelifting

I like MT2, cuz I don't have to tan nearly as much. Once a week for 8 minutes has been working for me. I won't use this summer here in CA, but its nice for the winter.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Would shaking a bottle of MT2 after bac water has been added lose its potency ?

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Would shaking a bottle of MT2 after bac water has been added lose its potency ?


No I shake it a little bit before each injection because the particles clung on the bottom if you see me I'm darkkkk and I use such a low dosage once a week... So yeah not at all your gtg

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Clump*

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Would shaking a bottle of MT2 after bac water has been added lose its potency ?


Are you thinking that because of the hgh thread... They are two entirely different compounds

----------


## MR-FQ320

Yes thanks Electra Maddox( totally cool name by the way). I'm using both compounds at the moment, different times of the day, the GH comes premixed (?). 

It's just that after 1 bottle of MT2 I thought I would be more tanned than I am, and I have been on sunbed. ;-)

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Yes thanks Electra Maddox( totally cool name by the way). I'm using both compounds at the moment, different times of the day, the GH comes premixed (?). 
> 
> It's just that after 1 bottle of MT2 I thought I would be more tanned than I am, and I have been on sunbed. ;-)


How Often at what dosage did you take it And what what was you're tanning schedule like...

----------


## MR-FQ320

> How Often at what dosage did you take it And what what was you're tanning schedule like...


I did every night at 0.1ml ( I added 1ml bac water to 1000mcg). Sunbed Tuesday and Thursday. Melanotan magic said for a 100kg person I should be doing double that, so I might jump to that this week and tan mon wed fri. I'm an ok colour but just want to go a bit darker

----------


## adamameeriar

.lk[

----------


## adamameeriar

I have a question, maybe it already got answered.. sorry if it did would appreciat a answer, does Melanotan 2 cause New freckles or mole to appear on the face, I dont have any neither does any one in my family (the freckles and moles)

----------


## adamameeriar

> Certainly not a stupid question - a topic triggered by a number of channels
> Melanotan (the peptide) has little to do with creating cancers 
> ...tanning skin has a risk profile unique to the individual


I have a question, maybe it already got answered.. sorry if it did would appreciat a answer, does Melanotan 2 cause New freckles or mole to appear on the face, I dont have any neither does any one in my family (the freckles and moles)

----------


## auswest

> I have a question, maybe it already got answered.. sorry if it did would appreciat a answer, does Melanotan 2 cause New freckles or mole to appear on the face, I dont have any neither does any one in my family (the freckles and moles)


It will bring out ones you did not know you had, by making them darker. I did not like it, no one else seemed to notice but I did. Obviously as your tan leaves they get lighter again.

----------


## adamameeriar

omg wow.. well thanks for answering forget that shit im not taking that, ill stick too fake tanning, it doesnt bring any of that up lol

----------


## Brazensol

956Vette - you mentioned the following in post #19 "Cover your eyes and face. Fair skinned MT-2 users particularly. As limited UV exposure is essential for a natural looking tan, experiment with your body first. Try and avoid exposing your face until *your 2nd or 3rd Melanotan cycle."*

Could you explain what a cycle is?

----------


## cool_kurtis

good post, thank you.

----------


## cool_kurtis

thanks for exhaustive post regarding this issue

----------


## eightythree

What do you guys do for maintenance in terms of dosing/frequency?

----------


## Brazensol

I'm doing 1000 mcg every 3.5 days along with my test c but I think that is too much and will cut down to 500x2 or 1000 once a week. Everyone says how jealous they are of my tan and want to know how long I sit out in the sun for. I tell them I get most of it from biking ~ one hour a day and maybe one hour at the pool Saturday and Sunday. They don't believe me but it's the truth. lol. First time I see my doc he asks "what's up with the tan? Ever hear of sunscreen?" lol. He told me to stop spending all day in the sun. lol.

----------


## oatmeal69

Okay, math not being my strong point...

I got one bottle of 10MG Melanotan II
I added 5ML of bacteriostatic water, which filled the vial. I did this because I have 3ML syringes and am too cheap to go buy the itty-bitty insulin syringes just to try this. I also don't mind more fluid, it's still a tiny amount overall.
So, *if I want a 0.5mg/500mcg dose, how much of the reconstituted fluid I've made do I draw into the syringe?*

I tried the calculator at the beginning, and I get some REALLY weird numbers. I know I'm over-thinking this...

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Okay, math not being my strong point...
> 
> I got one bottle of 10MG Melanotan II
> I added 5ML of bacteriostatic water, which filled the vial. I did this because I have 3ML syringes and am too cheap to go buy the itty-bitty insulin syringes just to try this. I also don't mind more fluid, it's still a tiny amount overall.
> So, if I want a 0.5mg/500mcg dose, how much of the reconstituted fluid I've made do I draw into the syringe?
> 
> I tried the calculator at the beginning, and I get some REALLY weird numbers. I know I'm over-thinking this...


10mg / 0.5 = 20

5ml / 20 = 0.25 ml

0.25ml

----------


## oatmeal69

I feel like such a moron. Thanks! LOL

----------


## Failure

Anyone get brown spots at the injection site? I have a bunch.

----------


## Beast_03

Only thing I don't like about melanotan is the nausea and suppressed appetite.
Other than that, it's wonderful!

----------


## equalme

Guys I ****ed up.  :Frown: 

I'm have type 3 skin. I started loading MT2 at 1mg everyday and was going to continue for a total of 10 days at that dose. Around the 5th day I decided to hit up the tanning bed (ergoline 550) and exposed my face (although I did lower the power halfway) for a total of 9 minutes. The tan didn't set in until about a day later and holy shit my face got dark; also left a greyish tinge to my face and a bit of purple on the lips that looks so unnatural. I felt so embarrassed to be seen in public. I stopped MT2 immediately and started applying hydroquinone cream onto my face. I have freckles and a birthmark on my face that I never even knew I had.

i've read that the grey tint is from too much melanotan that are not being oxidized. Is that correct? Will the hydroquinone be effective in any way? Since I've stopped injecting, how long should I expect the tan, grey tint, and freckles/birthmark to start fading away?

Thanks!

----------


## oatmeal69

Ooops! The good news is that I don't think it's permanent. I just stopped taking it about a month ago, and right now I'm about back to normal. Still tan, but not noticeably. Personal experience was that I really didn't need to "load" it. I think I did it EOD for the first week - (but less than you did!) and then once a week. It seemed to me that it plateaus, and that plateau amount may be different for everyone. I did notice a major darkening of freckles/birthmarks too, but that was also temporary.

----------


## equalme

Thanks! I will probably give it another try once I get my face back to normal. But will definitely just do 0.25mg every week...hope that's low enough to not effect the freckles much.

----------


## SoulDust

I read a guide online (can't post the link here because not enough posts) which says that when reconstituted with bacteriostatic water, MT2 can be stored at room temperature for up to two months. Is this correct? Thanks.

----------


## MR-FQ320

> I read a guide online (can't post the link here because not enough posts) which says that when reconstituted with bacteriostatic water, MT2 can be stored at room temperature for up to two months. Is this correct? Thanks.


I don't think so, don't risk it.

----------


## Duo

> I read a guide online (can't post the link here because not enough posts) which says that when reconstituted with bacteriostatic water, MT2 can be stored at room temperature for up to two months. Is this correct? Thanks.


Nope, you need to keep it refrigerated..

----------


## 956Vette

> I read a guide online (can't post the link here because not enough posts) which says that when reconstituted with bacteriostatic water, MT2 can be stored at room temperature for up to two months. Is this correct? Thanks.


Ill-advised, but correct (it's fine for a traveling user to not stress about cold storage - it's sad when a user doesn't have the resources or freedom to access a fridge to follow best practices). MT2 is fine for a couple months outside a fridge when reconstituted in bacteriostatic water.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Ill-advised, but correct (it's fine for a traveling user to not stress about cold storage - it's sad when a user doesn't have the resources or freedom to access a fridge to follow best practices). MT2 is fine for a couple months outside a fridge when reconstituted in bacteriostatic water.


How long for reconstituted with bacteriostatic water in the refrig? Years???

----------


## lovbyts

> How long for reconstituted with bacteriostatic water in the refrig? Years???


Reconstitute MT2
*Storage:* Avoid repeated freeze/thaw cycles. Store at 2-8oC for one month. Aliquot and store at -80oC for 12 months.
*Stability Test:* The thermal stability is described by the loss rate of the target protein. The loss rate was determined by accelerated thermal degradation test, that is, incubate the protein at 37oC for 48h, and no obvious degradation and precipitation were observed. (Referring from China Biological Products Standard, which was calculated by the Arrhenius equation.) The loss of this protein is less than 5% within the expiration date under appropriate storage condition.

----------


## 956Vette

> How long for reconstituted with bacteriostatic water in the refrig? Years???


Yes ma'am. I've used MT2 which has been mixed for a year+ on a couple of occasions (before finally pitching the vials...never encountering any issue).

----------


## jimmyinkedup

I have also used "last years"mt2 stored in a fridge and it worked. Finished up a vial before using a new one.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thanks fellas. I have some from a year ago floating around in the bottom of s freeze drawer  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

> Thanks fellas. I have some from a year ago floating around in the bottom of s freeze drawer


Been looking into this and am gonna give it go... Will it actually get you dark like reg outdoor tanning(or is it better to do both, but carefully)?? No experience... & looking for some safer alternatives to just getting baked

----------


## lovbyts

> Been looking into this and am gonna give it go... Will it actually get you dark like reg outdoor tanning(or is it better to do both, but carefully)?? No experience... & looking for some safer alternatives to just getting baked


You need to do both or at least a tanning bed but be careful, you can get pretty dark quickly. A little bit of sun or tanning bed will go a long way.

Ive still got a bunch floating around in my refrigerator also. Ive only used it a few times before vacation last Nov and once or twice since. One thing for sure I had the same side effects every time and I'm not talking about the tan.  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> You need to do both or at least a tanning bed but be careful, you can get pretty dark quickly. A little bit of sun or tanning bed will go a long way. Ive still got a bunch floating around in my refrigerator also. Ive only used it a few times before vacation last Nov and once or twice since. One thing for sure I had the same side effects every time and I'm not talking about the tan.


This side did not happen for me :/

----------


## NACH3

> You need to do both or at least a tanning bed but be careful, you can get pretty dark quickly. A little bit of sun or tanning bed will go a long way.
> 
> Ive still got a bunch floating around in my refrigerator also. Ive only used it a few times before vacation last Nov and once or twice since. One thing for sure I had the same side effects every time and I'm not talking about the tan.


Lol... Thx for the heads up  :Wink: . It would be a nice addition  :Smilie: 

Agree w/tanning as well(at least to getta base so you don't burn) if i burn it's usually only once then the rest is all g2g(dark)

----------


## Len Farber

Regarding addressing the increased and darkened moles, do you recommend stopping for a while or just dropping the dose and continue tanning?

----------


## leanmac

very informative thread, thanks.

I'd consider myself a type III skin.. fairly white but mostly due to lack of sun.. do tan okay if exposed to enough sun..

so i'm thinking of dosing at 0.25mg ED while tanning in the sun twice a week (Sat & Sun)... once i get my desired tan colour, what dosage does everyone use for maintenance, like .5mg twice a week?

also about 10 years ago i was using a tanning bed once a week, didn't get much of a tan but a heap of freckles appeared on my forearms... would that imply i have a heap of freckles on my body and possibly my face that i just can't see yet and MT2 will bring them out?.. has anyone with freckles on their arms/body used MT2 and found many more to appear else where, like the face?

----------


## GearHeaded

melanotan will bring out and make any skin blemishes, like freckles and moles, more pronounced . also even though your not going be tanning your dick, it may very likely change color as well

----------


## kelkel

Imho you don't even need it on a daily basis. EOD always works fine for me.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Imho you don't even need it on a daily basis. EOD always works fine for me.


Ild be black EOD on maintenance...I tan incredibly well without.

----------


## kelkel

> I’ld be black EOD on maintenance...I tan incredibly well without.


I bet you would. We were referring to initiating it though. Maintenance I'll go maybe once per week.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I bet you would. We were referring to initiating it though. Maintenance I'll go maybe once per week.


I take 2 dosages a week to load.  :Smilie:

----------


## kelkel

But you're not Irish!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> But you're not Irish!


A fair lad r u!

----------


## leanmac

i'm thinking of jumping on some MT2... only 0.25mg twice a week before tanning...

however i'm also about to enter week 2 of PCT (test E 12 week cycle)... 

does it matter that i'm doing PCT at the same time? any known interactions or anything with clomid and nolva?

----------


## almostgone

> i'm thinking of jumping on some MT2... only 0.25mg twice a week before tanning...
> 
> however i'm also about to enter week 2 of PCT (test E 12 week cycle)... 
> 
> does it matter that i'm doing PCT at the same time? any known interactions or anything with clomid and nolva?


I've never had any problems in the past when using MT2 during PCT.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Bump

----------

